

Show HN: ProgPac programming game. - xando
http://progpac.com/
I've Recently created a game. It's more or less of Herbert game from Imagine Cup. Take a look if you like programming riddles. Looking forward for some ideas and feature requests.<p>Code is here https://github.com/xando/progpac
======
xando
I've recently created a game. It's more or less of Herbert game from Imagine
Cup. Take a look if you like programming riddles. Looking forward for some
ideas and feature requests.

Code is here <https://github.com/xando/progpac>

------
SirPalmerston
xando, this is awesome.

Love the graphics and the concept.

